# Unbanded Satinette Needs Home In Brick NJ



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

_Satinette Pigeon found by Animal Control. No band
being held in foster home. Please ask for Ryan or Nanci_

_First Name: Jesey Shore Animal Center 
Last Name: JSAC 
Phone: (732) 920 - 1600 
Email: [email protected] 
City: Brick 
Country: US 
State: New Jersey _

Posted from 911 Pigeon Alert.

Terry


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Terry,

I hope he finds a good home. I'll ask around and see if anyone is interested.

Luis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Luis. We appreciate the help. I think Gretchen may end up taking in this one. She is a rescuer/rehabber who is located very close to where the bird is.

Terry


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Thats great Terry. I met up with a loft keeper only miles away from me a few weeks ago and he had this breed in his loft. Let me know if the bird finds a home. If not I'll talk to him about taking the bird.

Luis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Luis .. I'll keep you posted.

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*satinette*

Hi Terry, If the bird is not yet adopted i'd like to adopt it thanx Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robby,

I'm waiting to hear back on this bird. I think Gretchen is going to take it. I'll let everybody know.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*pigeon*

... ive been looking every were for someone seeling or disowning a Satinettes the sell for 15$ ive been told i would be will in to take it off your hands i will pay 15$ if you cant finda home although i live in cali


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael,

I believe this bird has already been adopted and would have needed to be shipped from New Jersey anyway.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

**

lol ok thanks any ways


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

He sounds lovely, and I wish I could take up every bird I hear of needing a home....but I can't. I pray that he finds a good home, though.


----------

